# Seems like our hobby is under attack again...



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

This is the second article I have seen published as of late. Here's a video...


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Saw this earlier today. Written by some yuppie that lives in an overpriced apartment in NYC.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Advertisements get people to buy products.

Who would have thought!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I honestly don't see a point to this video. He argues nothing about today's lawns, he stops after post World War II, and the graph that he says highlights the post World War II Lawn boom shows a marked drop in the amount of articles written immediately after his highlighted area. I'm not sure how many of us would have cattle on our lawns but I think the main thing that push lawns from agriculture to what we have now was the mechanization of food processing and the grocery store. Those people in the pre-depression era that had to grow and slaughter all their food could now go to a grocery store and buy the same thing. I'm not sure what he is trying to prove.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I refuse to let any subway riding, latte sipping, tongue clucking, metrosexual, apartment dwelling New Yorker tell me anything about how to live my life, including my garden, raising animals, or growing turf on my own land. :airquote:

He comes down here to Texas spouting his wise mouth off like that, and I am gonna sic my yard dog on him.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Here is the thing...I'm right on the edge of no good hippie myself. Like, I drink Kombucha, I have an espresso machine (albeit just the Nespresso thing), I spend too much money on starbucks, I had home births, for a while I was registered with the Green Party, bleeding heart liberal, etc. 
But for the love of all that is holy, what the heck? Like, if I plant veggies in my yard and get rid of all the grass, or as some locally say, put in gravel and cactus plants, where exactly do my kids get to play ball or do cartwheels and such??? Every played kickball in a cabbage patch or done a cartwheel in a bed of cacti? Me either, lol. And then where to the dogs pee and poop - the tomato plants???
Someone actually said I should just take my kids to the park if they want to play outside. Not understanding that 1. those parks use WAY more chemicals than I do, and mow with big diesel tractors rather than my human powered manual mower and 2. I'd have to DRIVE there, consuming petrochemicals and spewing greenhouse gasses in my car. How on EARTH is that more environmentally friendly??
I'm all for being environmentally friendly, but I'm also for common sense, and a knowledge of history.

Someone told my friend she should just let the grass grow on her acre yard, and only scythe it once or twice a year. She had to explain she has a preschooler and a toddler, and there are gators, venomous snakes, rats, and fire ants that would hide in that grass if she left it long, and possibly bobcats and bears as well. So no, going to keep it short enough her child is safe from predators! And again, you can't PLAY in grass as tall as your head!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Please keep this forum a welcome, friendly environment for anyone who may visit. If you can't do anything with a topic other than argue or attack others, even those you don't know personally, it is not actionable and will be locked.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@pennstater2005

I appreciate your point and it is well taken.

To the extent I offended anyone with my silly rant-like comments, I want to clarify the whole thing was written in jest.

I was just joking around and trying to be funny....

I really appreciate you moderating with moderation, seriously.

I am not sure if I was who you were addressing, but I was joking.

That is not my truck; I don't own a goat; and it is not my yard dog...!

The whole thing was written tongue-in-cheek. I promise.

I have always been a class clown. Still gets me in trouble sometimes!

Thanks again for being cool about it...!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@FlowRider I got the humor and appreciated it! 🤣🤣🤣

I also truly appreciate the mods keeping things in check on this site! I have seen some extremely ugly comments on other sites and this is why TLF rocks 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Also sorry if my rant was out of place. 
But although @FlowRider doesn't actually have goats, i do in fact drink Kombucha


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I liked the humor too. Not sure why everyone gets offended for everyone when no one is actually offended


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> I liked the humor too. Not sure why everyone gets offended for everyone when no one is actually offended


If you have issues with the way this site is managed, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the humor too. Not sure why everyone gets offended for everyone when no one is actually offended
> ...


Don't have issues at all. I'm offended


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Art_Vandelay said:
> ...


It was a friendly reminder to keep this site a welcome place for everyone.

I get that it was meant to be funny but not everyone will take it that way. I'm not a total curmudgeon......yet.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOr3fCjnSPM


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


>


That reminds me of my kids when I tell them they can sleep on the couches in the living room on a Saturday night.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

:rofl:


----------

